# Where's the boot manager?



## errandonea (Dec 28, 2011)

I tried the new installer (bsdinstall) but I'm surprised because it never asks me if I want to install the bootmanager. sysinstall did, before. And I can't launch FreeBSD without a boot manager.

Where's the boot manager?


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 28, 2011)

boot0cfg(8), which should be available through the shell.  Don't know what it'll do on a GPT partition table.  bsdinstall does not have the boot manager option.  Since bsdinstall uses GPT by default, and there's no GPT version of the boot manager at present, it's understandable.


----------



## phoenix (Jan 1, 2012)

If you really need a boot manager (meaning you have multiple OSes installed on the disk(s)), then look into a more featureful, configurable, usable app like GAG, GRUB, or even the Windows boot manager.

boot0cfg is very limited in what it supports, and is very archaic to use.

If you only have 1 OS installed on the disk (ie, FreeBSD), you don't need the boot manager (boot0cfg), you only need the loader(8), which gets installed automatically.


----------

